

Linux 3.0 Kernel to have new Microsoft Kinect driver - Garbage
http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/mchehab/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=6612155a1dce344fb609c9487a879c693150ebb1

======
steevdave
Forgive me, but I fail to see how this is related to 3.0. Everyone creates
their own branch but they don't always include everything in a pull request. I
don't have a Kinect myself, but even so, wouldn't it be bigger news if
Microsoft wrote the driver instead of $randomdev who based it off another
$randomdev's work?

~~~
saulrh
Better source:
[http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/testing/ChangeLo...](http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/testing/ChangeLog-3.0-rc1)
and grep for 6612155a1dce344fb609c9487a879c693150ebb1

This commit is actually included on the 3.0-rc1 changelog, so it's probably a
safe bet that it'll make it into the final product.

------
jdq
_"The Kinect gspca subdriver just supports the video stream for now..."_

Works as only a webcam; no depth data.

